# The new "top di gamma" 2012 De Rosa, King RS



## nemorino

I told you few months ago... 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=240312

and now the new De Rosa frame is ready, hope all De Rosa fans will enjoy this preview form Italy


----------



## rubbersoul

all these new frames look exactly the same...so generic looking


----------



## enac

Why doesn't Cristiano De Rosa sponsor a Pro Tour team? De Rosa bicycles are not in the peloton in the Giro. De Rosa bicycles will NOT be in the peloton in the Tour de France. I hope Cristiano De Rosa is busy trying to secure a sponsorship of a MAJOR PROTOUR European team for the 2012 season. Make it happen.


----------



## enac

thanks Nemorino for the preview.


----------



## msantos

*2012 De Rosa King 3 RS is finally here!*

My new 2012 King 3 RS finally arrived direct from De Rosa. There are definitely nice improvements over the previous model. Here are some pics..[/COLOR].


----------



## AnthonyL88

The NEW King RS3 won't turn heads or make people say WOW!! The frame look like a lot of other frames out there.


----------



## msantos

AnthonyL88 said:


> The NEW King RS3 won't turn heads or make people say WOW!! The frame look like a lot of other frames out there.


You don't buy a frame/bike because it will turn heads! At least, I don't. I bought it because I personally like the design, the way it rides and the history of the brand. People who buys bikes/frames just to make others admire the bike are posers and most likely cannot pedal at a fast pace to begin with.


----------



## nemorino

De Rosa's bikes, each De Rosa bike, turn head and make people say "It's a De Rosa!".. and usually, when people see the red heart on the "obliquo" say "wow.. cool" or something like that

It happens here in Italy (where we have a lot of glorious brands colnago, pinarello, scapin, etc. but a De Rosa still remains a De Rosa) , I think in USA or UK or Australia it happens too

However, I agree with msantos: when you choose a frame (or a wheelset) the last thing to consider is what the people will say about it


----------



## King3RS rider

nemorino said:


> De Rosa's bikes, each De Rosa bike, turn head and make people say "It's a De Rosa!".. and usually, when people see the red heart on the "obliquo" say "wow.. cool" or something like that
> 
> It happens here in Italy (where we have a lot of glorious brands colnago, pinarello, scapin, etc. but a De Rosa still remains a De Rosa) , I think in USA or UK or Australia it happens too
> 
> However, I agree with msantos: when you choose a frame (or a wheelset) the last thing to consider is what the people will say about it


I agree with your sentiment. 

I have been in France the last few weeks with my De Rosa. People take notice. Here in Italy (Where I am visiting) they are still uncommon but draw faces of curiosity.


----------



## robert serto

msantos said:


> My new 2012 King 3 RS finally arrived direct from De Rosa. There are definitely nice improvements over the previous model. Here are some pics..[/COLOR].


WOW ;-) Congratulations! It really looks fantastic and I love the De Rosa heritage.


----------



## festonex

*King sr*

I took it just few days ago!


----------



## nicensleazy

Got to say...I'm loving it !


----------



## licho76

any one have been heard about the new De Rosa Pulsante??


----------



## malanb

Next! so generic could be any hong fu frame


----------



## Fabianinduplo

*Generic - very funny*

De Rosa bikes are looking generic??? 

Anything out there looking like the 2010 / 2011 / 2012 Idol?
Anything out there like the Scattofisso Titanio??

Regarding the KING 3 RS design, please note that De Rosa had this integrated seatpost / fully integrated cables design as early as 2008. Now you come along and say this looks generic? You maybe think so because mass market producers like TREK or Specialized have become aware that internal cabling looks hot not just on time trial machines or because the DI2 finally made them introduce this glorious "invention"?

De Rosa had this 3 year ago plus they still have absolutely fantastic geometries, great handling, heritage and some of the most outstanding paintjobs in the industry. You will recognize every De Rosa from a mile away because they look like De Rosas.

So please tell me what you ride? Another Cervelo? Another Trek? Another Speci. Great bikes, sure, but the definition of generic.
You should not be bashing one of cycling's most iconic brands just because you can't afford the frames...


----------



## chevalier_noir

Its a beautiful bike, i have a 2012 S-works but have always loved De Rosa bike. As you said its the history.


----------

